# Garbage Disposals at Kitchen Sinks



## chickadee

How do you make a garbage disposal comply with the accessible clearance requirements at a kitchen sink. This would be for a community room, and also for the adaptable dwelling units in a covered multifamily building in California. There is a pricey kitchen sink by Kohler that has an offset rear drain and a two compartment sink with one of the sinks smaller than the other. I need a less costly alternative...expensive x 400 is giving the developer palpitations. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## jar546

Side approach


----------



## cda

Welcome...,Since no one else will say it

Not another Californian though welcome any way


----------



## north star

*: = : = :*

chickadee,

*1st,* ...Welcome to The Building Codes Forum !  

*2nd,* ...As "the jar" has stated, ...either have a Side

Approach, or have a custom built sink cabinet

constructed to where the user can use a Forward Approach

and the garbage disposal be mounted to one side,

with the appropriate reach ranges, ...knee & toe clearances,

etc.

*: = : = :*


----------



## jar546

I did not pay attention to the fact this was your first post.  Sorry.  Welcome and I hope you found what you were looking for.


----------



## chickadee

The side approach for the common areas meets the CBC and has been considered, but what about ADA? The common use areas are used by the residents and their guests. Custom built cabinetry doesn't work, as this is not a one-off problem. I need a solution that can be utilized continually.

Front approach is required for the adaptable units. The adaptable sink cabinet bases are typically 36" wide, so it's difficult to mount the cumbersome garbage disposal off to the side and meet the required clearances.


----------



## steveray

Is the disposal required to be accessible?....Split the 2 bay sink w/ a cabinet, drop the disposal in and other bay out w/ proper clearance....


----------



## chickadee

The two bay sink was considered, but two separate sinks are coming out to be just as expensive as the pricey Kohler sink. The two separate sinks also don't work for the adaptable kitchen sink in the dwelling units.

The garbage disposal is not required to be accessible, but it cant encroach into the clearances required below the sink.


----------



## Dennis

Someone enlighten this poor electricians because I have never heard about clearances for a disposal.  What are these clearances you speak of....


----------



## north star

*: - : - :*

FWIW, ...from HUD, the Fair Housing Act Design Manual

See Page 7.15 for a compliant graphic of a Front Approach Kitchen Sink w/ a disposal.

*http://www.huduser.org/publications/pdf/fairhousing/fairch7.pdf*

*: - : - :*


----------



## Dennis

I see-- we are talking ADA req.


----------



## Yikes

Welcome to the board. FYI, Mark handler will probably have the best and final word on this.

Meanwhile:

If this was inside an apartment unit, you would use chapter 11A.  However, since is for a community room, you should refer to both chapter 11B and ADA for compliance.

Per 1117B.9, knee clearance needs to extend 19” under sinks.

I don’t think there is an exception for side approach.  this is more strict than 11A or UFAS, FHA, etc.

Kohler makes a sink called “assure” that has the disposal way at the back, for knee clearance.

http://www.us.kohler.com/webassets/kpna/catalog/pdf/en/113824_4.pdf

Elkay also makes a sink LRAD250 with one drain offset to the back, but I don’t know if that will definitely get you what you need: Elkay Commercial Products

You can also buy a long trough sink, say 36” wide, sot he disposal is to  one side of the sink, instead of in front of the user.


----------



## chickadee

Yes, I am clear on the code sections and the clearances required. I need to specify a sink and disposal that will comply with the required clearances, and hopefully the sink will not cost a lot. The offset rear drain and one smaller bowl in a two compartment sink is my best bet, I think. The garbage disposal can be connected to the smaller sink so the disposal can be set higher and near the back corner. Hopefully this configuration will do the trick.

The Assure sink by Kohler is the expensive sink that I mentioned in my original post. The Elkay model that you mentioned is about the same price as the Assure. The trough sink is an interesting idea, but I don't know if the residents would go for that for a kitchen sink.

I have been hoping and waiting for a response from Mark Handler.....


----------



## mark handler

You all seemed to have it well in hand

Yes an offset sink is the way to comply.

And yes in CA, the garbage disposer, cannot be in the open area. It can in the FAIR HOUSING Guidelines, but not per the CBC

you say costly, what is costly this sink is around $260, is that costly? to some.

Sterling 11723-2 Cinch Undercounter 31.5" x 20.5" x 9" Offset Sink with Two-hole Faucet Punching


----------



## mark handler

Dennis said:
			
		

> I see-- we are talking ADA req.


No we are dealing with CBC and Fair Housing, ADA does not pertain to Private Housing


----------



## Yikes

But Mark, he not only asked about the covered dwelling units, he also said this is for a sink in the Community Room / Rec Room of the facility.  In that one instance of a common area sink, wouldn't that sink be covered by both CBC 11B and ADA?  And if there is federal funds touching the project, than also UFAS, which has now been folded into 2010 ADA?


----------



## mark handler

Yes, common area sink, would be covered by both CBC 11B and ADA. The most restrictive is still CBC, for front access sinks. And CBC would require the undersink clearances.

 I would tend to specify the same sink as the dwelling sink.


----------



## JPohling

So the intent here is to provide a front access roll under space at only one of the two sink bowls?  I am not convinced that is compliant.  A 9" deep bowl will also not allow compliance.


----------



## mark handler

JPohling said:
			
		

> So the intent here is to provide a front access roll under space at only one of the two sink bowls?  I am not convinced that is compliant.  A 9" deep bowl will also not allow compliance.


Nothing in 1133A that sets the clearance between the bottom of the bowl and floor, It is not required,  by code, to follow the wash basin sink dimensions. show me where in 1133A a 9" deep bowl does not  compy...

Thereis nothing that requires "roll-up" to both bowls......


----------



## JPohling

I thought we were looking at 11B for this as well as ADA?  I see there is an ADA exception to providing roll under access to a single bowl of a multi bowl sink as long as the remaining bowl complies with 306.  306 requires 27" minimum knee clearance.  34" high counter and a 9" deep bowl will not allow this clearance.  Perhaps if there is no cooktop present then a side approach is acceptable?


----------



## Yikes

Mark, I'll take the bait:  1133A.4.1, item 2 says "Base cabinets directly under the kitchen sink and work surfaces shall be removable to provide clearance for a wheelchair".

Now, I readily concede that when read exactly:

1) The actual words are about the cabinet, not the sink in the countertop above the cabinet.

2) The clearance is for a "wheelchair", not for knee or toe space for the user of the wheelchair.

3) There is no stated maximum height of countertop, only that it must reposition down to a minimum of 28" above finish floor.

Having said that, it would appear the *intent* is for a person to be able to roll under the sink, which would then imply, for a typical 36" maximum high counter, that there's a limit to the bowl depth.


----------



## globe trekker

I'm sure that I missed something in the dialogue so far, but where is a disposal even required

by CBC, ADA or the Fair Housing Standards? They're a rusting, petri dish under the sink

environment anyway! Also, IMO, they do not break down food wastes enough so as to

prevent clogging of the drain line down stream.

Is NOT having a disposal in an Accessible sink an option?

.


----------



## mark handler

globe trekker said:
			
		

> I'm sure that I missed something in the dialogue so far, but where is a disposal even requiredby CBC, ADA or the Fair Housing Standards? They're a rusting, petri dish under the sink
> 
> environment anyway! Also, IMO, they do not break down food wastes enough so as to
> 
> prevent clogging of the drain line down stream.
> 
> Is NOT having a disposal in an Accessible sink an option?
> 
> .


Yes and no....

If you provide an amenity, in the non accessible units, , youneed to provide the amenity in accessible units. And yes, most feel a disposal is an amenity.

Disposals are not required in the fair housing guidelines or the CBC.....


----------



## globe trekker

mark h.,

Thanks for the clarity!  This seems like a no-brainer to me!    Remove all of the disposals and save a

bunch of money!  Throw any food wastes in the trash container where they belong, or start a

composting environment.  Non-required amenities and conveniences cost too much!

.


----------



## mark handler

Yikes said:
			
		

> Mark, I'll take the bait:  1133A.4.1, item 2 says "Base cabinets directly under the kitchen sink and work surfaces shall be removable to provide clearance for a wheelchair".Now, I readily concede that when read exactly:
> 
> 1) The actual words are about the cabinet, not the sink in the countertop above the cabinet.
> 
> 2) The clearance is for a "wheelchair", not for knee or toe space for the user of the wheelchair.
> 
> 3) There is no stated maximum height of countertop, only that it must reposition down to a minimum of 28" above finish floor.
> 
> Having said that, it would appear the *intent* is for a person to be able to roll under the sink, which would then imply, for a typical 36" maximum high counter, that there's a limit to the bowl depth.


There is no bait.

There are no clearances specified in the CBC  for kitchen sinks.

I agree the intent is there, but not the letter of the Code.

The fair housing guidelines show a figure with the dispoal in the space.


----------



## JPohling

I thought we were discussing the sink in the multi purpose room?


----------



## mark handler

chickadee said:
			
		

> ...and also for the adaptable dwelling units in a covered multifamily building in California. The....


Both.......


----------



## chickadee

Thanks, Mark. This may work for the units now, but the 2013 CBC will require the knee and toe space clearance below the kitchen sink.

$260 is cheap, the Assure sink is running around $1000.


----------



## mark handler

chickadee said:
			
		

> Thanks, Mark. This may work for the units now, but the 2013 CBC will require the knee and toe space clearance below the kitchen sink.$260 is cheap, the Assure sink is running around $1000.


And we will find a solution by then....


----------



## JPohling

there are shallower sinks available.


----------



## mark handler




----------



## Yikes

Yikes said:
			
		

> Welcome to the board. FYI, Mark handler will probably have the best and final word on this.Meanwhile:
> 
> If this was inside an apartment unit, you would use chapter 11A.  However, since is for a community room, you should refer to both chapter 11B and ADA for compliance.
> 
> Per 1117B.9, knee clearance needs to extend 19” under sinks.
> 
> I don’t think there is an exception for side approach.  this is more strict than 11A or UFAS, FHA, etc.
> 
> Kohler makes a sink called “Assure” that has the disposal way at the back, for knee clearance.
> 
> http://www.us.kohler.com/webassets/kpna/catalog/pdf/en/113824_4.pdf
> 
> Elkay also makes a sink LRAD250 with one drain offset to the back, but I don’t know if that will definitely get you what you need: Elkay Commercial Products


Update 8/26/13: I followed my own advice to the original poster.  For a community room in my own project, I'm specifying an Elkay LRAD250 with a 4 1/2" deep bowl on the disposal side (the one with the drain far to the back).  An ISE Badger 1 disposal is 6" diameter.

I did the math, and a 33 7/8" high counter, 25" deep, with the sink rim jammed back against the face of a max 3/4" thick backsplash, will still get me all of the clearances under/in front of the disposal as required by ADA and CBC Fig. 11B-1D with about 1/2" to spare.  All this is in a stainless steel sink that still looks somewhat conventional and homey (unlike the Kohler sink described above).


----------



## Fort

Ekay GE23321 is good option, $137.

Elkay GE23321 33" Drop-In Double Bowl Stainless Steel Sink with 5 3/8 Bowl Depth, 22-Gauge and Sound-Deadening Undercoat


----------



## Yikes

Fort, I use that Elkay inside the apartments.  however, the drain holes seem too far forward to be able to install a garbage disposal and still have the code-required knee and toe clearance underneath the disposal for a forward approach.  So we use it only inside dwelling units, where a side approach is allowed.


----------



## wiliamkk

Hey there. I'm now thinking my new kitchen ideas over and need a piece of advice  I agree that plastic is by no means a good idea for the outdoor kitchen. What did you use? wood? and company of kitchen faucets is best?


----------



## ADAguy

Ah, the web we weave, perpendicular approach to sinks is preferred over side approach as it allows for use of either hand. Parallel requires ability to approach from either side, can you?


----------



## georgia plans exam

I did not know there was a code requirement that a parallel approach required the ability to approach from either side. Thank you, ADAguy.

GPE


----------



## Yikes

Sorry ADAguy, but I don't think there is a code requirement that parallel approach must be from either side.
Nice to have it - -but not a requirement.


----------



## Yikes

Also, don't forget that the forward approach knee clearance described in 11B-306.3 is only required in the first 11" from face of counter, and after that you only need 9" of toe clearance for 17" depth.
This may be tight if you were trying to put a garbage disposal under a 17" deep lavatory! But under a 24-25" deep kitchen sink, you've got lots of wiggle room.
In other words, for a typical 25" deep sink cabinet countertop, the rear 14" of the cabinet could easily have the garbage disposal in it, with 9" to spare for the toe kick..


----------



## Yikes

Yikes said:


> Sorry ADAguy, but I don't think there is a code requirement that parallel approach must be from either side.
> Nice to have it - -but not a requirement.


UPDATE:  since this thread was started in 2013, two things have changed:
1.  1133A.3 now explicitly requires "knee and toe clearance" for the base cabinet, which I assume is per fig. 11A-9D (a) and (b).  However, in the tehcnical wording, the focus is entirely about the cabinet being removable.  It does not say that knee and toe space must be provided.
2.  I have had several CASPs agree with ADAguy in post #36: although it does not explicitly state it in the code, these CASPs believe the intent is for a parallel sink approach from either direction, so that if a person is missing wither their right or left hand/arm, they can still reach the faucet, etc.

Question: if a designer chooses a parallel approach instead of a front approach in 1133A2.2, why would the cabinets need to be removable?


----------



## jar546

Thank you for the update.  This is how we continue to make this site valuable by creating a history of dialogue.


----------



## ADAguy

Understand that not all WC users can rotate to the right or left, governed by the nature of their disability, perpendicular approach provides for the majority of users to use the sink.  The space must be available at all times without additional effort to "remove" a panel.
The drain is typically located in the center of most sinks unless specified otherwise. This is an often overlooked item when specifying accessible sinks.


----------



## JPohling

And understand when you can use a side approach.  No cooking appliances can be present or a front roll under approach is required.  We typically specify a single bowl rear centered drain and use a garbage disposal.  Maybe one jurisdiction has mentioned something but it seems to have been accepted nearly everywhere.  I think they typically look at it similarly to the drain overflow that can encroach in the clear space.


----------



## Rick18071

On a side track anyone here from VT? I just heard in VT composting in mandatory for everyone. Are garbage disposals banned or are you just not allowed to use them?


----------

